# Excessive shedding



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't posted in quite awhile, but I'm very concerned about Samantha's shedding. She is 5 years old and has been "extreme shedding" since about May. I am completely covered with hair if she lays on me. She has allergies and had recently started shots - but I worry this could be something else. Anyone had this problem with an adult vizsla?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I looked through your old posts. Is she still on a low fat diet due to pancreatitis? I was thinking it could be caused by a nutritional deficiency of some kind. Too little healthy fats and proteins could play into it, but if she has pancreatitis that complicates things.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It could be a combination of things.
Low fat diet as einspänner mentioned above.
Allergies that cause bump can make a dog shed.
Then you have natural shedding, that happens pretty heavily a couple times a year. I've even had dogs that will shed heavily, if they went through a stressful event. Cash thinks all vets are monsters, and will shed after a vet visit.

I would talk to your vet to see if low fat oils is a option.
Other than that just brush her once or twice a week.


----------



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks to both of you- I've been researching adding some oil to her diet - as for the protein she gets chicken for dinner every day. I did change her dog food once we started the allergy shots - so it's not really as low fat anymore. We have had a very stressful event recently - she is a smart girl - maybe that is adding to things. Bumps are a constant problem - right now has two under her nose. I guess I just always worry about cancer or some other illness - she's my baby - thank you again!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd emphasize omega 3 rich oils and supplements. Fish oils, especially salmon are popular with dogs especially since they love the taste. You could even just start adding canned sardines in spring water to her meals 2 times a week or so. Scout goes crazy for them and it does wonders for her breath.  I'd also look at green lipped mussel, either powder or liquid, supplements. They make dog specific ones too and it's supposed to be good for their joints too.

Obviously if she has other symptoms or shows no improvement after adding in some kind of fat I'd run some tests. I hope things get less stressful at home for you too!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Does she have an odor ? Yeast infections can reek havick on a dog, esp if immune system is shot. My brothers dog had one and it was hard to remedy but eventually did a lot of diet adjustment. Their dog had no odor just allergy symptoms? Can get tested for it. Best of luck.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Depending on where the yeast is, a dog may, or may not have a odor.
Its the ears that normally smell, if the yeast is located there.
Drugs that are designed to fight yeast can cause liver damage, so its something you don't want to use long term. But there are times its needed in conjunction with other treatments.
One of the best things I've found to keep yeast a bay is simple, and natural.
Its 1/3 apple cider vinegar, and 2/3s water. It can be used with the other meds to get rid of the yeast, and then alone to keep it from coming back.


----------



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

She did have an ear infection - first one since she was a puppy. We did drops - hopefully cleared it up. TexasRed how did you administer the cider vinegar remedy you developed?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't take credit for it, its been around a long time.
I just mix it together and rinse the dog with it, then towel dry.
You can use a wash rag for the ears and face, but be careful not to get it in eyes. If its yeast around the toenails, just soak the dogs foot in a bowl. Mine like it better if I warm it first. I do it twice a day if yeast if present, and twice a week to keep it from coming back in problem dogs. It can also be used on dogs feet after you have been in the field, to cut down on infections.


----------

